# Pelican M6 led drop-in?



## ssx2 (Feb 12, 2009)

It seems a shame that such a well built light gets no use. So I recently bought three P-60 Drop-ins. Well I dropped them in and they each fit fine. But heres the deal none work with the Pelican tail cap. If I swap out tail caps with my Z2 Surefire, the light works. My question is what needs to change to make this light work with the original tail cap?


----------



## Kiwi_sg (Feb 12, 2009)

I also like my old M6 and would like to know of any recent mods for these...I saw one mod in CPF search but curious if there are any updated ideas.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Feb 13, 2009)

, wrong forum? this should have been posted in the LED Flashlights forum.

i have the MTE drop-in http://www.mteccd.com/. works on both new & older Pelican M6 un/threaded. the new version is a tad brighter at 255 lumens vs 185 lumens (old version). 

no issues with it not lighting up. i had the bulb modules tested in store.


----------



## carrier82 (Feb 13, 2009)

Above my M6 with DX tailcap & DX Q5 dropin. Been quite happy with the switch (even though it's reverse), wouldn't go back to stock switch. There must be something special with the stock tailcap as I have had trouble using the M6 tailcap in other flashlights than the M6. Once I tried to change the switch inside the m6 tailcap but couldn't loosen the screw.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Feb 16, 2009)

the newer version of the MTE drop-in rated at 255 lumens will fit the older Peli M6 more snuggedly, due to threads running all the way down the module, by screwing down to the main tube. the reflector came apart but its not a major issue as the bezel will hold it in its place. 

for the unthreaded versions of M6 the module sits a quite a distance away from the cells, therefore there is some issues with it making a closed circuit- harder to click on. :sigh:

the store owner was nice enough to let me test on my older 2330 (threaded at the bulb module's end) & the newer 2390 (unthreaded). i've bought from them before, so there's my goodwill gesture?


----------



## Rich60 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have an M6 with a Solarforce LED drop in and found that the tail switch would not work, I tried a few others with the same result.
What I did was to sit a brass nut on the base of the battery to act as a spacer, then screwed on the switch. This now works perfectly momentary or permenent on mode and the light output is fantastic. 
It also worked out much cheaper than paying $100+ for the LED model.


----------



## sandysim (Jan 31, 2010)

sORe-EyEz said:


> the newer version of the MTE drop-in rated at 255 lumens will fit the older Peli M6 more snuggedly, due to threads running all the way down the module, by screwing down to the main tube. the reflector came apart but its not a major issue as the bezel will hold it in its place.
> 
> for the unthreaded versions of M6 the module sits a quite a distance away from the cells, therefore there is some issues with it making a closed circuit- harder to click on. :sigh:
> 
> the store owner was nice enough to let me test on my older 2330 (threaded at the bulb module's end) & the newer 2390 (unthreaded). i've bought from them before, so there's my goodwill gesture?



Hi sORe-EyEz
Is the MTE-drop in regulated or direct drive?
How much did it cost?


----------

